# Hindu Kush: Nirvana or Sensi?



## leafminer (Jul 16, 2009)

I see that both Nirvana and Sensi have a Hindu Kush strain. I'm looking for seeds for my winter indica grow. 
Sensi is twice as expensive as Nirvana. Is it worth the difference?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 16, 2009)

Its Sensi. So yes. Easily.
Sensi has a Message Board with a section on Strains. Check it out.


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 16, 2009)

sensi all the way just remember you get what you pay for


----------



## leafminer (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2009)

Buy from Nirvana to support our forum:bong2:


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 17, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> sensi all the way just remember you get what you pay for



Now Im just throwing this out there. How do you know the good people at nirvana didnt just go buy some sensi seeds, growem out then breed them. Seems like a fairly easy and cheap way. IM not saying they do this but who is to know?


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 17, 2009)

it just seems like an easy market to be able be decitful and to charge whatever you want.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 17, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> Now Im just throwing this out there. How do you know the good people at nirvana didnt just go buy some sensi seeds, growem out then breed them. Seems like a fairly easy and cheap way. IM not saying they do this but who is to know?



Look at all the others they have stolen.
Jock = Jack. But its not really close to original Jack.
NL = NL. But there is alot of difference. Nirvanas is only 90% Indica. While Sensi is pretty much pure.
Now they might have taken the Sensi Hindu and added a Skunk or Haze, then shot it back through the Hindu several times or something.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm ... decisions, decisions. 
I was looking through the Sensi catalogue and think I may go a little more exotic. Like, Black Domina? I spent some time looking for growers and didn't really find much. Have to troll the grow journals one more time! But I do need indica seed. Only have my sativas left now.

- (Later) - no I can't find any grow journals here for Black Domina. Definitely interests me though. One of the Sensi forum growers posted a picture here: 
hXXp://forum.sensiseeds.com/fdata/gallery/dominawreck/urmmm_black_domina.JPG
Looks cool, right?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 17, 2009)

That does look cool.
No way you can go wrong with that selection.

You go that direction. I want to see a journal.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I've pretty much decided, I'm going to get some of those. Have to wait until late August to order or I will get tempted to plant too early and no way are they going to stand the terrible heat at this time of year.


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 17, 2009)

well i have tried narvana seeds and so far all are crap got some big bud now seem to be ok so far


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Jul 17, 2009)

U will love the black Domina.  I myself have 1 clone that I have yet to flower.  Have seen her flowering and smoked the finish, and WOW!. You will love it


----------



## leafminer (Jul 17, 2009)

that's cool tokinmarine. I really appreciate the info. I'll probably order 4 Domina seeds and some other type, have to have another look! :watchplant: 

drpyro, I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience. I've done several grows of Nirvana's Aurora I. hybrid, and been very satisfied, to the point of using it as a parent to make a couple of experimental strains. If the heat hadn't done it in I would have continued with it.  :fid:


----------

